# Millipede Collection, 3skulls



## 3skulls (Mar 10, 2013)

So I'm quickly becoming a big fan of millipedes. 
It all started with a little guy I found last fall. 



A member pointed me in the right direction and told me this is Abacion genus. 
Found a ton of them today. Maybe around 50 or so. They are lighter in color but I think they are in the same genus.


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 10, 2013)

I have 2 more in my collection as of now. These are flat-backed millipedes. 
Same member told me these are in the Euryurus genus. 
If you mess with them they put off a pretty good odor. 

View attachment 113966






If I could ever get them to sit still I would try for better pics. 
I only have local ones for now until I can get an order in for some. 
I'm still very new and have lots to learn. Trying to work my brain a little this year so I'm wanting to learn how to ID the creatures I find. Have some good books in the mail, including Millipedes in Captivity. 

Can't wait. 
So I'll be sharing my millipedes (maybe a centipede or 2) here. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 10, 2013)

Good luck building your collection! I've heard polydesmids can be escape artists, so better keep a tight lid on their tank.


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks, and thanks for the heads up. 

So far I have always observed them rolled up together. By the time I get my phone, one has ran off.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your cool collection.


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm hoping it will be expanding very soon.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Mar 11, 2013)

The yellowish ones might be immature Abacion but it's not possible to make out the features in those photos.


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 11, 2013)

I can't get a really good photo of them. I need to get the real camera out when I get some time. 

Here is my little girl that I found last autumn. 


(The new ones look a lot like this one in person)

She has put some size on. 
I made a mix of:
Coconut fiber
Aspen
Leaf litter
Wood, smaller chunks and some broke all the way down into a powder. 

Topped it off with a few leaves and beaked moss. 

Gave it to the new millipedes and my isopods. 
Hope they like it.


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 11, 2013)

Aw man she's a cutie. Look's like a pretty good setup. How much ventilation do you use? I have yet to come across the right balance for my tanks.


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 11, 2013)

She was in a deli style cup that a baby snake would come in. I think 5 holes punched. 

The taller jar has 5 holes in the top. 

Haven't seen any mold but over winter my house was pretty dry, plus a space heater going in that room.


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 12, 2013)

I've had a hard time getting the humidity to drop below 90% in my two tupperware tanks, but that's probably because I use pinholes for ventilation since I've got babies in there. They're probably fat enough that I could use tiny drillbit holes instead... 

I don't think mold/fungus is a big issue for millipedes? Since they normally live in rotten logs and need mold and fungus to break down leaves and wood before they can eat it. I've heard that they may sometimes eat fungus, but I've never witnessed it.


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 12, 2013)

From what I have read, a little wont hurt. I think when it's out if control it may cause harm. I think you guys more about them than me. 

The mix I just made was close to fresh potting soil.  Slightly damp but not soaked at all. Very light and fluffy. 

Do any if you keep isopods in with your millipedes? Will isopods eat eggs?


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh Hell yes!
All 3 in one day.


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 12, 2013)

Some people do mix em. I've heard that some isopods will eat the eggs, and an overpopulation of isopods may pose a threat to molting millipedes. Apparently springtails are a safer choice. 

Those spider books any good? I'm thinkin about expanding into Ts.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 12, 2013)

3skulls said:


> Oh Hell yes!
> All 3 in one day.
> 
> View attachment 114038


Nice choices. : )


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 12, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> Some people do mix em. I've heard that some isopods will eat the eggs, and an overpopulation of isopods may pose a threat to molting millipedes. Apparently springtails are a safer choice.
> 
> Those spider books any good? I'm thinkin about expanding into Ts.


Not worth the risk then. I won't do any mixing. 

I have only got to flip through them but both are packed with a ton of info. 
The Spiders of North America is more like a text book. Breaks everything down with detailed drawings. 
The Tarantula Keepers Guide looks very nice. Way thicker then I was expecting. It's going to be a good read. If you are going to get into Ts pick it up for sure. Take a look on Amazon for a great price too. 

Thanks MrCrackerPants


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 12, 2013)

Alright, I'll have to pick up The Tarantula Keeper's Guide if I make up my mind on keeping Ts.


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 12, 2013)

I saw your thread. Start off with something slow and you'll be fine.


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 13, 2013)

Saw this walking around yesterday. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jP_vPTtwWlw&sns=em

---------- Post added 03-13-2013 at 10:13 AM ----------

Couple of other videos I took last year. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YekVYXwef8U&sns=em

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Mazx0GZaJ8&sns=em


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow! That last video is awesome. Thanks. Is there also a bright green beetle in it?


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes. I was a bad camera man because I was trying to look and film at the same time. 
That beetle was very bright. 

I'm going back to that same tree as soon as it warms up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice vids  That beetle is a tiger, Cincidela of some sort.  They make great macro subjects if you can get them to hold still.


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks!
Now that I have a YouTube account, I'll get some more videos this year.


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 14, 2013)

What sort of weather/time of year do you go bug huntin in? I'm still trying to figure out the best time/weather for it here.

Edit: Oh, and thanks for the T encouragement, 3skulls.


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 15, 2013)

I pretty much go when ever it's warm enough.
The place I work sits in the middle of a wooded area on lots of land. To tell you the truth, 80% of the bugs I keep find me. They are very easy to spot when they are inside the building 

I'm always on the look out for snakes, frogs, toads, bugs etc.


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm on the top floor of my apartment, so I don't get any bugs outside of the occasional roach  Some of my first floor neighbors complain about all the spiders they get and I'm secretly envious lol


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 15, 2013)

Haha. 

I had a bold jumper living in my snake room for a while. Haven't seen him in a few weeks


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 15, 2013)

Aw man those guys are so cute, hope he's ok (I don't know what time of year they mate/die off)


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 17, 2013)

One of the little ones hanging out.


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 25, 2013)

Checked in on these guys today. Both seem do be doing well. 

Their orange doesn't show up in the video like it does in person. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1R_m42WAat0&sns=em

Hoping to find more when it warms up.


----------



## sr20det510 (Mar 25, 2013)

Awesome video!
Keep them coming!


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 25, 2013)

sr20det510 said:


> Awesome video!
> Keep them coming!


Thanks 
Will do!


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 25, 2013)

Have you found much info on how to identify species? I guess it's hard to get an exact ID without checking the gonopods on a dead specimen.


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 25, 2013)

Not really. 
I wish I could find more info on them. 

I'm not good at IDing


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 28, 2013)

Nothing real exciting. I threw in a very small chunk of cucumber. They don't seem to care for it much. 

You can make out 2 here. Very small. 



Another one about 3" into the substrate.


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 28, 2013)

How big are they? Like half an inch? 

Mine ignore cucumber too for some reason. Once it's melon season I'm gonna try that.


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 28, 2013)

1/4" up to an 1"

I love looking in and catching a few out and about.


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 29, 2013)

I look forward to the day my pede numbers are high enough that there's ALWAYS someone out and about to watch. So impatient for my plings to grow and my Thai rainbow to go lay her eggs.


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 29, 2013)

My "big" girl is in with the babies. I get excited when I see her 

I also have 1 little one that's black while the others are that lighter color. 

I think I'm going to order some soon 

---------- Post added 03-29-2013 at 08:24 AM ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1UOsjxD8bw&sns=em

One of the bigger ones!


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 29, 2013)

Whoa that guy's so much more flexible than the big pedes I'm used to seeing! Almost wormlike in the way it moves.


----------



## shebeen (Mar 30, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> Mine ignore cucumber too for some reason. Once it's melon season I'm gonna try that.


In another thread, A&E recommended cantaloupe.  I gave it a try and it's a big hit, especially with my Narceus americanus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice collection 3skulls! Never cease to amaze me haha. It's pretty cool that you live in an area with many of them around, I on the other hand only see a few, only if I really try:/


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks. 
I wish we had some of the bigger ones here.


----------



## antinous (Apr 1, 2013)

3skulls said:


> Thanks.
> I wish we had some of the bigger ones here.


Hey now, at least you have some! Lol


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 1, 2013)

Very true, and they are still enjoyable


----------



## antinous (Apr 1, 2013)

3skulls said:


> Very true, and they are still enjoyable


I bet they are! Might get one after I become comfortable with T's!


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 1, 2013)

theReptileGuy said:


> I bet they are! Might get one after I become comfortable with T's!


Yes, I support this decision. Get more than one! In my observations they seem to prefer each other's company, and can be housed in large groups (as made obvious in Shebeen's excellent photo). Besides, they tend to spend a lot of time underground and if you have several then there's a better chance of having something to watch.


----------



## antinous (Apr 1, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> Yes, I support this decision. Get more than one! In my observations they seem to prefer each other's company, and can be housed in large groups (as made obvious in Shebeen's excellent photo). Besides, they tend to spend a lot of time underground and if you have several then there's a better chance of having something to watch.


Knowing me even if I only wanted to get one, I'd get more! Haha. Let's hope my roommate next year doesn't mind bugs! Haha. Do you ever keep yours in sterlite tubs or something of the sorts?


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 1, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> Yes, I support this decision. Get more than one! In my observations they seem to prefer each other's company, and can be housed in large groups (as made obvious in Shebeen's excellent photo). Besides, they tend to spend a lot of time underground and if you have several then there's a better chance of having something to watch.


100% agree.  ^^^

Yes you can keep them in tubs.


----------



## antinous (Apr 1, 2013)

3skulls said:


> 100% agree.  ^^^
> 
> Yes you can keep them in tubs.


Sweet! Have another type of animal to add to my want list haha.


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 1, 2013)

Hahaha, good luck with finding a roomie who will put up with your collection!

I've been using translucent tupperwares from the Container Store, but that's just cause i had some plants in there/wanted to be able to watch my pedes as much as possible. Lots of people keep them in opaque plastic tubs.


----------



## antinous (Apr 1, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> Hahaha, good luck with finding a roomie who will put up with your collection!
> 
> I've been using translucent tupperwares from the Container Store, but that's just cause i had some plants in there/wanted to be able to watch my pedes as much as possible. Lots of people keep them in opaque plastic tubs.


Well, I'm majoring in zoology, so my roommate will prob be majoring in zoology too so hopefully haha

I think I'll just stop by Walmart and pick up a few!


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 1, 2013)

Sweet! I assume the dorms will have a problem with bugs, though. It's a good thing they're easy to hide. 

I know it's way early, but you got any idea what you're going to specialize in?


----------



## antinous (Apr 1, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> Sweet! I assume the dorms will have a problem with bugs, though. It's a good thing they're easy to hide.
> 
> I know it's way early, but you got any idea what you're going to specialize in?


They might, they might not, I think it actually depends on which one I get to dorm in actually haha

It's not way early at all haha, I'll be majoring in wildlife biology, with hopefully herpetology as the main focus. You usually don't specialize much in undergrad, but I'll take what I can get! I'll be working under a professor too, and hopefully get an intern over the summer!


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 1, 2013)

Man that sounds cool, good luck! 

Mom wanted me to go into zoology, but between her dissertation horror stories/the fact that I'd prolly die of heatstroke doing field work/my general cowardice in regards to schoolwork, I felt too intimidated to go for it. I'll just stick with being a starving artist, thank you.

(3skulls I'm so sorry for derailing your thread)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 2, 2013)

I'll let it slide this time. 

Next week temps are looking awesome!

I'm going bug hunting


----------



## antinous (Apr 2, 2013)

3skulls said:


> I'm going bug hunting


Post pics! Anything you'll look for in specific?


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 2, 2013)

Not really. Anything that looks cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 2, 2013)

Where do you search for your bugs? I've not honed my bug hunting skills yet, and I don't know their favorite hiding places.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 2, 2013)

I do most of it at work because it sits back on a bunch of land. 
I flip logs, rocks, peel back bark on rotting wood. 

Found a bunch of cool stuff just hanging around the building.


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 2, 2013)

Man that's cool! Do you just leave the jar of bugs on your desk before you go home or something?

I went out rock flippin a few minutes ago, figured the bugs might be out since it had just rained. Nothin but pillbugs, I'll have to try again later.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 2, 2013)

Haha yep. 
I have a stash of catch cups there 

Everyone knows to not step on any spiders and if they see something cool they better tell me 

Found this guy today. 



Spring is here!!!


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Apr 2, 2013)

HEY!!! You can't post a vertebrate in a millipede thread!! ; )


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 3, 2013)

MrCrackerpants said:


> HEY!!! You can't post a vertebrate in a millipede thread!! ; )


Haha oops.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 3, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> Man that's cool! Do you just leave the jar of bugs on your desk before you go home or something?
> 
> I went out rock flippin a few minutes ago, figured the bugs might be out since it had just rained. Nothin but pillbugs, I'll have to try again later.


We are super busy at work, took a 5min walk. 
Here is what I look for. 



Very chewed up wood. A lot of this is looking like dirt. 
Little beetle



A little snail and a flat backed millipede with 2 nymphs. 



You can break the wood apart with your hands. Another hiding in the middle. 


 Saw a ton of these. Some type of beetle larva ??



Found about 10 millipedes in about 5 mins. I'm going to try and sneak back out.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## LucasDuelin (Apr 3, 2013)

I found a millipede in north carolina that glows under black light, it looks like the flatbacked millipede on paint brush except it is shorter and wider.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 3, 2013)

From what I have read, a lot of them will "glow" under a black light. 
I'll have to try it when I get home.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 3, 2013)

Took another walk. 




I'm not sure if the black ones are a different species from the light colored ones I have. 



I'll see if I can get some video of the darker ones up.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 3, 2013)

How hot is too hot for millipedes?
I made a new home for all the Flat Backed guys I found today. Went to get the 2 I had and they both were dead :/

It gets about 82 in the bug room. 

Here is the new home. 



The group I found today. 
Any ID on that little bug running around?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLQXCvaR2x0&sns=em

Some more millipedes that I found today. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwUFdWNw8qo&sns=em

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKjeSNIsTGI&sns=em

And check this out. 



It was a good day


----------



## antinous (Apr 3, 2013)

You honestly don't know how jealous I am! That's an amazing amount of pede's you got there! What kind of beetle is that btw?
What's the temperature like over there? I want to go out this weekend, yet it's a bit cold.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 3, 2013)

50s during the day and 30s at night. 
They are still hiding inside logs and deep under fallen trees 

Have no idea on the beetle. 
I still suck really bad at IDing things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Apr 3, 2013)

3skulls said:


> 50s during the day and 30s at night.
> They are still hiding inside logs and deep under fallen trees
> 
> Have no idea on the beetle.
> I still suck really bad at IDing things.


Similar to the temps around here, I'll go into my back year first to see if there's anything under some wood. Thanks!

Are they common in your area? Or was that the first one you found?


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 3, 2013)

First one I have seen. I haven't tried looking it up yet. I found it deep inside of a log. 
I'll have to get the real camera out and get some shots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LucasDuelin (Apr 3, 2013)

we called them click beetles when i was a kid. nice find


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome! 
So it looks like the larva I keep finding could be Click Beetles. 





Might have to collect some and see. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## LucasDuelin (Apr 4, 2013)

are you going to try and get it to pupate?


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 4, 2013)

I never keep them because I didn't know what they were. 
I think I'll try and see what happens.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 7, 2013)

Very active tonight so I took some video after I sprayed them down. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnfhmXKfxII&sns=em


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Apr 7, 2013)

3skulls said:


> Very active tonight so I took some video after I sprayed them down.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnfhmXKfxII&sns=em


Very cool. How big is the biggest one?


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 7, 2013)

An inch or so. 

I have about 20 in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 8, 2013)

So is this some type of courtship? 
Are they mating?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzfPcMOZG3U&sns=em


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks like courtship/mating to me. Hope you find some pedelings in a few months!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 8, 2013)

Me too!!



Thanks


----------



## LucasDuelin (Apr 9, 2013)

I like the set up keep posting. Did they glow under black light?


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks. 
I need to find it.  Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 11, 2013)

Have not found my Blacklight yet, maybe this weekend I'll dig around some more.

Found this little one walking around in our lobby at work. 

[video=youtube;jatlED1eqUA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jatlED1eqUA[/video]


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 11, 2013)

Whoa that guy's cool!


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes he is. I'm glad I saw it.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 21, 2013)

Picked up some bumble bees today 






[


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Apr 21, 2013)

3skulls said:


> Picked up some bumble bees today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. I love this species.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 21, 2013)

First time I saw any millipedes at a show here. Too good a deal to pass up and have been wanting some for a while now


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 22, 2013)

Sweet! I've never kept this species, you'll have to keep us updated on how they settle in. I've never been to a reptile show, but I imagine millipedes are a rare find.

My LPS had some millipedes (local Orthoporus and some unidentified babies) the other day and oh how I was tempted, but I just wasn't sure about their health/the conditions they were in.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 22, 2013)

Will do 

I'm starting off with five. I haven't tried to sex them yet. Was going to grab more but I thought I would go with a different source. Maybe get some new blood mixed in. 

If I get lots of babies maybe we can do some trading


----------



## shebeen (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh, you'll get lots of babies.  Female _A. monilicornis_ produce one or two eggs a day year round.  I also started with 5 adults (of unknown sex) and now I have more immatures than I can count.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 22, 2013)

shebeen said:


> Oh, you'll get lots of babies.  Female _A. monilicornis_ produce one or two eggs a day year round.  I also started with 5 adults (of unknown sex) and now I have more immatures than I can count.


Awesome!  
At what size do they become mature?
And can you sex them looking at the 7th segment?


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 22, 2013)

How big are your bumblebees right now?

Ooh yes I would be most amenable to trades. I have no idea when plings are old enough to ship, though. One of my oldest ivory babies is molting for the 2nd time right now. They're getting so big <3

I'm really curious about what age pedes become sexable. My Acladocrius are definitely big enough to sex (nearly 2 inches), but don't seem to have a full set of legs up front yet, or gonopods.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 22, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> How big are your bumblebees right now?
> 
> Ooh yes I would be most amenable to trades. I have no idea when plings are old enough to ship, though. One of my oldest ivory babies is molting for the 2nd time right now. They're getting so big <3
> 
> I'm really curious about what age pedes become sexable. My Acladocrius are definitely big enough to sex (nearly 2 inches), but don't seem to have a full set of legs up front yet, or gonopods.


They are a little over an inch right now. 


I need to get them set up in a new home.

---------- Post added 04-22-2013 at 07:46 PM ----------

Do I did some reading in Millipedes in Captivity. 
Anadenobolus monilicornis
Adults grow to around 2 1/4"
Can start laying eggs at an inch, 12 months old. Can live up to 7 years 

3-4 years until adult size and keep them above 72*

Maybe I'll get some babies once they settle in!!


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Apr 22, 2013)

Good luck with the Anadenobolus monilicornis. I love this species. I see them on the top of the substrate a lot.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks!
I have peeked in on them a few times and have seen 2-3 out each time. 
Really happy with them.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 23, 2013)

Went ahead and got them moved over to a new home. 

These guys are so cool 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlIezxOtwzk&sns=em

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm already down to 4 

Found one of them dead today. Not sure why.


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 28, 2013)

Aww that sucks. I've heard the species can be kind of fragile and sensitive to temperature extremes.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 28, 2013)

I have them in my tarantula room at 81*


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Apr 28, 2013)

3skulls said:


> I have them in my tarantula room at 81*


Yes, bump that down if possible. Many species don't do so well if they can't escape a temp in the 80's.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 28, 2013)

Hmm. Ok. I'll have to figure something out.


----------



## Solucki (Apr 28, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> Sweet! I assume the dorms will have a problem with bugs, though. It's a good thing they're easy to hide.
> 
> I know it's way early, but you got any idea what you're going to specialize in?


Haha. That's a funny thought. College kids smuggling bugs into their dorms.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 28, 2013)

MrCrackerPants, I'm having a hard time finding anything talking about temps. 
In Millipedes in Captivity it only says they need to be over 72*

Bugs in Cyberspace says room temps. 

My problem is I need to keep the T room up because I have some younger snakes in there. If I take them out of that room the room temps fall into the 60s at night. 

Do most millipedes fall into the 75-80 range?


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Apr 28, 2013)

3skulls said:


> MrCrackerPants, I'm having a hard time finding anything talking about temps.
> In Millipedes in Captivity it only says they need to be over 72*
> 
> Bugs in Cyberspace says room temps.
> ...


I believe (don't quote me on this) most of the speceis we can get in the U.S. do well at 72-78 F.  I do not mean to worry you. Some millipedes start to have a die off above 80-82 F. Let me see what info I can find out about your species. Maybe no big deal with bumblebees.


---------- Post added 04-28-2013 at 10:28 PM ----------

OK. I can't find any other temp info on this species.  If you can't keep them at 73-78 than you can't. Sorry I could not help further. I keep all of my millipedes at 75 F. Good luck.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 28, 2013)

Yeah I couldn't find much on them. 

Thanks or the help!
I'll have to do some moving around and see what I can do.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Apr 29, 2013)

3skulls said:


> Yeah I couldn't find much on them.
> 
> Thanks or the help!
> I'll have to do some moving around and see what I can do.


:biggrin:No problem.:biggrin:


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 29, 2013)

This is not the most useful anecdote but the one time I've found them in the wild they were burrowed deep into very moist, rotten wood(in July) while the outside temp was in the 90's.  The availability of spots for them to escape heat/dessication is probably necessary but that true of virtually any millipede.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 29, 2013)

I guess I'll have to move my millipedes down to my big snake room. Ambient temps are 77* in there.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Apr 29, 2013)

3skulls said:


> I guess I'll have to move my millipedes down to my big snake room. Ambient temps are 77* in there.


Oh ya. Do this. : )


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 29, 2013)

Got them in there now


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Apr 29, 2013)

3skulls said:


> Got them in there now


Great! Good luck.


----------



## 3skulls (May 2, 2013)

Well, if I have to have a shelf in the snake room for millipedes. I might as well fill it up 

Picked up some Trigoniulus macropygus from SDCP. 






Have lots of wood and leaves for them to munch on. Read a couple of things that says they don't really care for fruits and veggies, is that true?

My bigger snake room is kinda L shaped. I placed all my millipedes on in the cooler part where I keep my colubrids. Stays about 76* 

My bumblebees ate some cucumber 
They seem to be doing well.


----------



## Cavedweller (May 2, 2013)

Yes this is a good decision. become a pede hoarder!

Sweet! I've heard the species is a super fast grower, but I've been reluctant to get them since they're so short lived. You'll have to keep us updated on your experience keeping them.


----------



## 3skulls (May 2, 2013)

Yeah it looks like the go for about 2 years or so. I'm hoping they keep giving me babies so I can always have some 

We will see.


----------



## SDCPs (May 5, 2013)

Those temps sound great. The higher to an extent, the faster the metabolic process and therefore the growth and death. The opposite is also true.

Mine love fruit. Just feed them apple once in a while. They get tired of it if too often though. Every two weeks some waste apple (not too much...maybe 1 slice or less) and they should crowd around it.

It is true they are not long lived but they are worth it and you will have babies so you'll keep up your stock!

I recommend apple since it does not go bad quickly. Things like strawberries and kiwi...they will eat but you've got a mess on your hands. AGBs love kiwi.


----------



## 3skulls (May 6, 2013)

I did some work in the snake room over the weekend. I got some new herpstats in and have the temps running good now. 
They pedes are in the cooler part of the "L" and on the lowest level. 

My bumblebees are loving cucumber 
I'll have to get an apple soon.


----------



## 3skulls (May 13, 2013)

Update. 
Looked in on all the millipedes tonight. 

Found tons of babies in my Euryurus tank. They seem to be doing really well!






I lost one of my Flamelegs  maybe 2. 
Found one complete dead one and then I found one that was hollow. Could it be a molt by chance? Can't find any legs on it and it doesn't look split. 






The other ones still look healthy as far as I can tell. They are making lots of poo. 
















I just sprayed them by the way. 

The bumblebees weren't really out so I didn't get any pics.


----------



## Cavedweller (May 13, 2013)

Whoa that's a lot of babies! You'll have to keep us filled in on how fast they grow.

Aww mystery deaths suck. I just lost a thai rainbow that way. Good luck with the others.


----------



## 3skulls (May 13, 2013)

Will do and thanks. 

I was excited and bummed all at the same time.


----------



## 3skulls (May 30, 2013)

Playing with camera

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 30, 2013)

3skulls said:


> Playing with camera


HEY!!!..that's really good.


----------



## 3skulls (May 31, 2013)

Thanks! 
I hope to do some more playing this weekend.


----------



## theSNAKElady (May 31, 2013)

3skulls said:


> Oh Hell yes!
> All 3 in one day.
> 
> View attachment 114038


That book in the middle, I want it  And you have a nice collection of Millipedes goin on Rich! I miss my African Giant blacks. They were sooo cool. I had a gorgeous Vietnamese rainbow too once. Always wanted a couple of the giant pill millipedes, but after finding out how short lived and fragile they are I decided to pass.

Ps...I didn't know Millipedes molted.


----------



## 3skulls (May 31, 2013)

Hey hey! Welcome to AB!! 

I'm finding out taking care of millipedes is harder than I thought. 
With losing 3 so quick, I'm not sure if they were stressed, doomed before I got them or if I'm doing something wrong. 
Another Flameleg looked odd when I looked in on them before work today. 

We will see. 

Yes the T book is great. Lots of info. 
The author is an active member here as well.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 3, 2013)

3skulls said:


> I'm finding out taking care of millipedes is harder than I thought.
> With losing 3 so quick, I'm not sure if they were stressed, doomed before I got them or if I'm doing something wrong.
> Another Flameleg looked odd when I looked in on them before work today. We will see.


The adult flamelegs do not live very long. I lost all of my adults quickly but then had babies showed up. If you had an adult male and female you may have eggs in the substrate. I would maintain the humidity, food and surface dead leaf structure instead of discarding or reusing the substrate. Just a thought...


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 3, 2013)

I have 6 that I know of left. 

I'm hoping they'll get to make some babies


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 3, 2013)

3skulls said:


> I have 6 that I know of left.
> 
> I'm hoping they'll get to make some babies


Wow! Six adults. You should get some babies. This species breeds well in captivity.


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm not sure if they are considered adults yet. 
At what size do they become sexually mature? Mine are right around 2.5"

Males get to around 4" and females 5" ?

Edit***
I did lose the one that was looking strange the other morning. I now have 6 (for sure) left.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 3, 2013)

3skulls said:


> I'm not sure if they are considered adults yet.
> At what size do they become sexually mature? Mine are right around 2.5"
> 
> Males get to around 4" and females 5" ?


Good question. I do not know. 2.5" does not sound sexually mature. Were the ones that died all about that size?


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes they were / are all about the same size.


----------



## SDCPs (Jun 4, 2013)

You know,

Its weird. The same is happening over here. I've lost 20-30 in the past month mostly. I switched them over to different substrate. I also lost all my adults around this time last year. I need a few more years under my belt to see if there is a seasonal die-off (which I doubt). It could be those millipedes were doing poorly over here...but you ordered from me before I started noticing dead pedes. Millipedes supposedly take a bit to die so...I know I found 3 dead in the new enclosure I set up a week ago but everything looks stable so far there...I think those were already doomed when I transferred them in.

Very nice photo! I tried to tell people awhile back about how red the rings on these can be and not sure if most people belived me.


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 5, 2013)

I hate to hear that but I'm glad its not just me. 
It's been discouraging and has me thinking I'm not good with millipedes. 

I'll keep a closer eye on what's left and keep this updated on how they are doing.


----------



## SDCPs (Jun 6, 2013)

I have many more than you have but yes keep me updated. If you do lose more and want to replace them I will cut a  good deal in your favor because I'm sure the substrate I had my pedes on (I was trying someone else's substrate recipe) did contributed to all these deaths.


----------



## SDCPs (Jun 14, 2013)

I just had a shipment of 19, 3/4", expensive millipedes arrive dead and dying from a reputable dealer and they sent them express mail. I know you sent a photo of one of them with shipping damage, that is probably the first dead one you found. Seems your deaths could have been shipping related and had nothing to do with the bad substrate. Or conversely it could be a mix of the two. I know I only sent seemingly healthy animals.

How are the rest of them doing?


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 14, 2013)

The one with the sore is still alive 
Saw him 2 days ago.
The rest seem to be doing well. I ha to add more leaves and they love cucumber. 

I also used a temp gun on them. The room is 77*
They sit on a bottom self in a cooler part of the room. Inside their tub was about 75-76


----------



## OBT1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> Some people do mix em. I've heard that some isopods will eat the eggs, and an overpopulation of isopods may pose a threat to molting millipedes. Apparently springtails are a safer choice.
> 
> Those spider books any good? I'm thinkin about expanding into Ts.


Do it, you wont regret it later.


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 25, 2013)

Down to 5 Flamelegs


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 26, 2013)

3skulls said:


> Down to 5 Flamelegs


Sorry to heard that.


----------



## jthorntonwillis (Jun 26, 2013)

When I was at UK in th seventies they had a farm in eastern Ky that I used to collect from.I f Ken Yeargan is still there(my ento advisor) he can point you in the right direction





3skulls said:


> I'm hoping it will be expanding very soon.


----------



## SDCPs (Jun 28, 2013)

Not sure why. Mine are doing fine again. Their substrate shrinks at an alarming rate...what happens when you have a lot of hungry wee ones.


----------



## Senses-Tingling (Jun 28, 2013)

The large beetle in your hand on Page 5 is an Eyed Elater, fyi. It is a member of the click beetle family.


----------

